# Duck or Quail eggs?



## giggler (Oct 14, 2017)

On the way to my Mom's house, small town, is a gas station. 

The proprieter there sells these eggs from a cooler in the back from his farm.

I have heard that Duck Eggs are Way different. 

Should I try them? 3.99 a dozen!

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 14, 2017)

I'd try them. I hear they are delicious. Duck and quail eggs are very different in size.  Duck eggs are bigger than chicken eggs while quail eggs are much smaller.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Oct 16, 2017)

I love duck eggs. Thicker yolk and richer taste. I've never tried quail eggs but I would like to.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 16, 2017)

$3.99 for a dozen is a good price.

I find they're a little "eggier" tasting than chicken eggs. I love them scrambled with a lot of butter.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 17, 2017)

Due to the richness of duck eggs, they are often a favourite with bakers - if they can get them.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm with everyone else, they're great!


----------

